# Nice place to stop overnight from Calais to Dordogne anyone?



## spalmon (May 17, 2010)

We are travelling next saturday to france via eurotunnel and are heading for the dordogne...can't seem to see any campsites in the books I have that are on route without biggish detours..any suggestions from the experienced motorhomers out there? We like peaceful surroundings and a nice view would be even better..
Thanks so much! Alison


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

Theres a good, quiet municipal at Neung sur Beuvryon SE of Blois that we used about a week ago - its a wooded area with a river. There's also loads of aires which is what we mainly use. Try and get hold of a guide. We bought our latest one at Auchan in Boulogne, you'll have to drive past there so see if you can get hold of it. Its in French and will be in the travel guide section. Its called Le guide officiel Aires de Service Camping-Car published by Les guide Motorpress-invaluable. I don't think we'd travel without it.

Peter


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

I recommend Moulin Fort on river near Chenonceau. Lovely area for stopover. Amboise is lovely as well. It is in the ACSI book


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112609.html*

how many stops do you want we take a month to get to the dordogne sometimes longer, there are literally thousands of good campsites and aires on the way plus any number of wild camping spots.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

If it is only an overnight stop, why not do what the French themselves do. We often pull into a small village/town and overnight in a car park, town square, whatever. We have never had any problems with this, after all you are just parking which is perfectly acceptable in France. A word of warning however, just check there is no market on for the next day.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like you might enjoy the Aires at Oisel, nr Rouen, that on your route?


----------



## spalmon (May 17, 2010)

*Thanks everybody! x*

Am so grateful to you taking the time to answer...happy travelling everyone "!


----------



## Trevord (Feb 20, 2009)

We stayed on a beautiful Aire at Vertuil sur Charente.

There's a bit about it, and a few pics, in our blog (look in May 2009) - http://therosabella.blogspot.com/.

Bon voyage!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I can personally recommend Camping de Sologne in Salbris. Stayed there a number of time mostly with a caravan and also a couple of times with the motorhome.

Salbris is a nice little town about 40 miles south of Orleans.
Just as you enter Salbris fron the north there is double set of traffic lights. Turn left at the second and the campsite is about 200m on the right.
It's about 290 miles from Calais.
For the local SuperU if coming from the the north turn left at the lights in the town centre. SuperU is about 500m.
We actually spent last Friday night on their carpark as it was late and didn't want a campsite.

It's about 10 miles from Vierzon and the start of the free autoroute.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Montbizot is a beautiful little aire, just North of Le Mans. Quiet and plenty of space, with nice surroundings.

Gerald


----------

